# Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht



## uk1408 (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

trotz allem Suchen komme ich nicht weiter.
Meine Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht. Der Teich ist 5 Jahre alt, Seerosen, __ Lilien, __ Binsen, Dotterblumen und andere Pflanzen im flachen Teil wachsen einigermassen. Aber schon dem Tannenwedel geht es nicht so gut und alles was so als typische Unterwasserpflanze ohne Wurzel drin ist oder war verkümmert oder verschwindet (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Papageienfeder und was es so alles gibt). Allerdings habe ich auch keine Algen  .
Ich versuche mal Bilder ranzuhängen, hoffe es klappt.
Teich hat ca. 7 m3, recht sonnig, Wasser aus der Leitung bzw. was direkt so reinregnet, Druckfilter mit UV, Wasswerte meines Erachtens ok (PH 6.8, 3° Karbon, 7° GH, NO2 1, NO3 10 mg/l).
Eine Handvoll grosse und viele kleine Elritzen und ab und zu eine Kröte bevölkern das Wasser. Am Boden liegt eine Schicht Schlamm, ansonsten versuche ich zumindest im Herbst Blätter die reinfallen auch wieder zu entfernen. Allzuviel Arbeit habe ich sonst damit nicht.
Ach ja: Bodengrund war zumindest ursprünglich Sand/feiner Kies.....

Hat jemand einen Tipp ?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Christoph_T (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo,
hast Du schon mal beobachtet, ob die Elritzen sich an den Pflanzen zu schaffen machen?
Gruß
Christoph


----------



## uk1408 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo Christoph,

da bin ich mir eigentlich sicher dass es nicht die Elritzen sind. Dann würden die ja abgefressen, aber an den Bilder sieht man evtl. dass die braun werden und sich eher "zurückbilden" und dann nur noch ein paar Stängel übrigbleiben.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## jojo1975 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo,
Meiner Meinung nach hast Du zu wenig Nährstoffe im Teichwasser. Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus, Wasser glasklar, ein paar Fadenalgen aber schlechtes Wasserpflanzenwachstum. Selbst im Pflanzenfilter haben die Pflanzen bei mir Mangelerscheinungen. Ich versuche es jetzt bei mir mit gezielter Düngung (ohne Phosphor). 
Hast du schon __ Wasserfeder versucht? Die wächst bei mir einigermassen (hab die in einen mit Torf gefüllten Korb gepflanzt und auf 60 cm Tiefe gestellt).
Gruss,
Alex


----------



## uk1408 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo JoJo,

und womit willst Du düngen ?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## jojo1975 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Pflanzen im Substrat mit Lehmdüngekugeln (ich versuchs mit denen von Velda, gibt es aber auch von Dennerle). Den Unterwasserpflanzen gönne ich 1/2 Dosierung "Wasserpflanzenpracht" von Söll (mit dieser Marke habe ich im Aquarium gute Erfahrungen gesammelt). Ich habe in meinem Teich auch Sand/Kies Gemisch verarbeitet, welches sehr nährstoffarm ist. Durch Nährstoffeintrag von aussen (Pollen, Blätter usw...) werden meiner Meinung nach nicht die für die Pflanzen notwendigen Spuerenelemente eingebracht (Eisen, Mangan, Magnesium usw...) Das sehe ich sehr gut daran dass die Pflanzen in meinem Pflanzenfilter zwar recht gut wachsen aber nicht richtig grün sind.
Gruss
Alex


----------



## uk1408 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Und was machst Du bei den Planzen die nicht im Substrat wurzeln ? Um die geht es mir ja hauptsächlich...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## jojo1975 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Ich benutze ein wasserlösliches Produkt welches einfach mit Wasser verdünnt im Teich verteilt wird, wie z.B "Söll Wasserpflanzenpracht", gibt bestimmt aber auch andere Produkte von anderen Herstelleren, wie gesagt, es darf kein Phosphor/Phosphate enthalten sein.


----------



## Surfer Joe (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Uwe,

mein Teich sieht fast genauso aus  wie Deiner und das selbe Problem hab ich auch. 
Wann hast Du den pH Wert gemessen, morgens oder abends?
Bist Du sicher, dass keine Algen im Teich sind, auch keine dünne Schicht grüne fädige Algen auf Folie und Teichgrund?
So ist es nämlich bei mir, die dünne Algenschicht (stört optisch überhaupt nicht) entzieht den Unterwasserpflanzen aber das zum Wachsen benötigte CO2.

Von Mai bis Juni gedeiht alles zufriedenstellend und ab Juli (dann kommen vermehrt diese fädigen Algen auf dem Teichgrund) fangen die Unterwasserpflanzen an zu kümmern. Habe im Juli "Söll-Wasserpflanzenpracht" hinzu gegeben, hat aber nichts gebracht. 

Meine KH ist genau so niedrig wie bei Dir und der ph Wert liegt abends bei 9 . Ich versuche jetzt den pH Wert langsam mit Regenwasser zu senken,
natürlich mit etwas Karbonatpulver damit die KH nicht zu sehr absinkt.

Habe versuchsweise mal drei Töpfe __ Tausendblatt - Myriophyllum verticillatum (ich hoffe ich hab's richtig geschrieben) eingesetzt, seltsamerweise wachsen diese recht gut. Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht ob Myriophyllum die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser oder über die Wurzeln  bezieht. 

Auch Schwimmpflanzen (__ Froschbiss, __ Wassersalat) wachsen  nach Düngung mit "Wasserpflanzenpracht" nicht.  Daher meine Throrie, dass es nur mit dem CO2 Mangel (dafür spricht der hohe pH Wert abends) zusammenhängen kann.

Geht man mit diesem Problem zu den sogenannten Spezialisten im Gartencenter heisst es immer: "Da hilft nur ein Algenvernichtungsmittel". Aber es muss auch einen anderen Weg geben, diesen müssen wir nur finden.

Schöne Grüsse
Bert


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Servus Bert

Herzlich Willkommen

Dieser Thread ist sehr aufschlußreich, geht zwar um Algen .... aber auch um Nährstoffe und Pflanzenwachstum  ..... "Ackere" dich durch ... und es kommt "Licht ins Dunkel"


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Oh, Helmut, du findest unseren Thread aufschlussreich? Also ich muss sagen, ich bin da zwar eine der Hauptakteure, aber ich weiß noch immer nicht, was mein Glibber ist und warum meine Pflanzen tw. auch mickern 
Auch bei mir sind di Pflanzen im Wasser nicht so tief-grün wie an Land. Das kann ich deshalb so schön beurteilen, weil sich eine Ufersegge ausgesäht hat und jetzt an Land einen Ableger hat. Die ist sehr schön sattgrün, die im Wasser eher hellgrün mit Gelbstich.
Auch aus der Geschichte mit dem Substrat und den Nährstoffen werd ich nicht schlau. Ursprünglich hab ich die Erde, in der ich die Pflanzen gekauft hab, immer penibelst ausgewaschen und die Pflanzen in einen Korb mit Kies gesetzt. Jetzt lass ich alle Erde dran, aber es macht kaum Unterschied. Ein bisschen besser ist es. Und Algen hab ich nicht mehr als früher. Teilweise setz ich manche Pflanzen auch in lehmhältigen Bausand, aber auch da kein wesentlicher Unterschied.
Ich muss eben einfach noch ein paar Jahre länger warten, bis mein Teich so schön satt aussieht wie bei anderen nach 1 Jahr


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Servus Dany

Wie ich schon in einem Thread erwähnt hatte und Eugen solche Messungen macht .....

Der Leitwert ist sicher aufschlußreich, wenn man Ihn richtig interpretiert .....

Ich hinke diesbezüglich hinter Euch her, da kein Teich .... aber wehe ich hab Wasser drinn 

Meßgerät gekauft und ab geht die Post ..... werde bald berichten ..... 

Aber ein Allheilmittel wird es auch net sein ..... sondern eine Hilfestellung zu all den anderen Meßwerten .....


----------



## Majaberlin (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Helmut, was für ein Meßgerät kaufst du denn? *ganzneugierigbin*

Wenn die Werte ( da hab ich wohl irgendwas verpasst :?  - welche Leitwerte?) am mickernden Pflanzenwachstum schuld sind, müßte ich die ja auch mal checken. Ich hab gedacht, im fischlosen Teich wären die nicht so wichtig .


----------



## toschbaer (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo,
Der Leitwert in diesem Teich ist 740µ. 
Als er vor 3 Wochen unter 600µ war, habe ich nachgedüngt


----------



## toschbaer (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Axo,

Das Pfeilblatt ist 1/2 m lang: ist auch gut gedüngt!


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hi Friedhelm,

mit was düngst Du denn?


----------



## toschbaer (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo Christine, 

Algenmehl


----------



## Christine (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hi Friedhelm!

Link für Quelle?


----------



## toschbaer (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Ich suche,
kann aber dauern, denn der letzte Rest aus der Tüte ist bei Inken ( für Coni und Eugen)
und die Tüte hmmmm 
Die andern Säcke sind in HF bei meinem Bruder, der wird erst Sonntag wieder hier sein.
Ist Bach"s Algenmehl (Naturmehl)


----------



## Christine (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Und wie wendest Du das an - einfach anrühren und ins Wasser oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? (Ja, meine Pflanzen schwächeln.....)


----------



## sister_in_act (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen nicht*

Hallo alle

Bei mir tut sich ein ähnliches Problem auf....
Teichrose,__ Muschelblume,Froschbiß ,__ Schwertlilie und Wasservergißmeinicht wachsen ordentlich und üppig.
__ Wasserpest wird in der Gründelstufe immer weniger..
Im Teich durchgehend klares Wasser, gute Werte,keine Algen.
Im Biotop wachsen alle Pflanzen wie doof, da wickel ich auch wöchentlich mal Fadenalgen raus.
     
  ^^ Biotop

Es kann nicht durch die Kois sein,daß ausschließlich die Wasserpest dahinsiecht.Nie sehe ich sie dort rumzupfen und finde auch keine Reste in der Absetzkammer.
Aber was ist es dann....

lb grüße
ulla


----------

